# Update and Pics of my birds



## mare (Jul 22, 2005)

My bird Jet found me last July .He was nearly starved,and had a wing injury.He has really thrived,can fly,although his wing droops(luckily not quite enough to drag). He is a perfect little dreamboat!
Bizzy came last November with much worse injury.Both wings bad,and 1 leg very unsteady. All he wanted for about 6 wks. was his heating pad, and to eat and drink. Then he started to get spunkey,and more so every day! I never thought it would happen,but a few days ago he flew! Both are real tame, and such good friends!!
I know I wouldn't have either of these great guys without the help I recieved here, I really can't thank you all enough!!

Here are their pics! Thanks to PixAlbums too! Such a cool place!!

http://www.pixalbums.net/?site=Pigeon&album=Jet and Bizzy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mare! Thanks for the update and the lovely pictures. Both Jet and Bizzy are beautiful and look so healthy and happy.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update and pictures, Mare!

Sure love to hear when all is going well. VERY BEAUTIFUL PIJIES!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are these ferals or banded birds? Jet is quite handsome. I love the silvers.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Very Nice.... Love the light one....


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Mare,
Jet and Bizzy are both beautiful birds and they look very content.
Thanks forthe quick background and pics 

BTW Thanks for the compliments on PixAlbums. I am the Programmer/Designer/Admin....you name it...it's me...lol It's good to get feedback on my site. I'm glad you are enjoying it 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i like the lighter one mine are both darker if you want to see mine go to the link below


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely birds, Jet and Bizzy. ...and I remember you told us about how talented Jet is.

They are both lucky to find you too.

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you to everyone who looked at my pics its been 3 days and i have had 200 views


----------



## mare (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone! It's nice to get to show the guys off!

Jet is banded. His owner didn't want him back,lucky for me! He was about halfway,on a 500 mile race when he walked into my garage hurt! He's from New York,and I'm a lifelong N.Y. Jets fan from Ohio,it was meant to be!. Bizzy is a feral,who likely had a run in with the dang hawk who hunts here.

It's great to see your birds(and bunny) Michael. It's funny how a little feather face can be so expressive!
Thanks again Alaska,you do a great job! Lindseys Birds,Beeper the finch is the living end!! I'd always heard you can't hand train a finch. Your birds are really beautiful too. Pigeys are so varied!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Mare~ I too enjoyed your pictures. Both very nice lookers you have there! Glad all is well.

Stach n flash~ I finally got around to viewing your webshots...nice animals ya got there! Nice variety.You are truly an equal opportunity animal fancier!

Alaska~ I do have a lot of work catching up on your pix program...I have been slacking, as I have several Beaksley and Uchiwa pics I need to add to the collection.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank lol i have more animals too 9 cats a dog a fish a pig two geese and a duck  and the chicken died  a racoon ate her


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Lol...I am not surprised that most of us here are multi-species animal owners! I have a list almost as long as my arm 
Thanks Mare, Lindseys Birds is actually a member of this forum using another name, perhaps if she reads this thread she will pop by and comment on her world famous Beeper, and her beautiful Pigeons.
Victor, there is so much more I wish to do with PixAlbums...it's just finding the time to write the code and make it happen...anyways there's plenty of room there for your updated pics 
Regards
Alaska


----------

